# [H]-Blackrock <Try Hard Wipe Hard> SUCHT FÜR DEN WIDERSTAND



## TryHardWipeHard (11. November 2019)

Hallo Hordler,

 

Saurfang weilt nicht mehr unter uns und Sylvanas macht das gleiche wie jeden Tag -> „_*Sie versucht die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen!*_“. Nichts destotrotz – „*TRY HARD WIPE HARD*“ ist noch hiiiiiier! Und wir brauchen genau -> _*DICH*_!

 

*KURZE INFO ÜBER UNS:*

Am 19.05.2019 hat sich unser Leader Lasondo (damals Lárnos) dazu entschlossen, mit einigen Auserwählten einen neuen Widerstand zu gründen. Heute können wir sagen, dass wir eine funktionierende und familiäre Gilde sind, in der jeder seinen Platz findet.

Sei es Myth+, Raiden oder aber auch PVP. Genauere Infos über die Entstehungsgeschichte findet ihr auf unserer Facebook-Seite unter „tryhardwipehard“.

 

*WIR BIETEN EUCH:*

- eine gut eingestimmte Gildenleitung

- 2 feste Raidtage (Do. + So / 20:00 – 22:00 Uhr)

- Tägliche Myth+ Runs (sowohl Low-Keys als auch Keys ab +10)

- Tolles Gildenklima

- Discord-Server

- Den Rang „Raidmitglied“ -> *wenn du ein fester Bestandteil unseres Raidkaders sein möchtest*

- Den Rang „Mitglied“ -> _*wenn du ein Teil einer tollen Gemeinschaft sein möchtest, aber nicht regelmäßig an Raids teilnehmen kannst*_

 

*UNSERE ZIELE:*

- der aktuelle NHC + HC-Raid-Content

- entspanntes und gemeinsames Zocken um dem Alltagsstress zu entfliehen

- ständig wachsender Zusammenhalt -> *JEDER gibt sein Bestes, um die Gemeinschaft zu unterstützen und für alle den bestmöglichsten Erfolg zu erzielen*

 

*WIR SUCHEN FÜR DIE GEMEINSCHAFT (jeder hat das Recht an Raids teilzunehmen ist aber nicht dazu verpflichtet):*

- motivierte Spieler --> Jeder fängt klein an und wächst mit seinen Aufgaben und seiner Erfahrung

- Mitglieder mit einem Mindestalter von +18 Jahren

- Regelmäßige Online-Zeiten (niemand möchte alleine spielen)

- Ein funktionierendes Headset

- Relativ stabile Internet-Verbindung (ich weiß Telekom macht einem oft einen Strich durch die Rechnung, aber wir dürfen die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben)

- Du solltest kommunikationsfreudig sein

 

*RECRUITMENT FÜR UNSEREN RAIDKADER (Raidpflicht):*

- 1 TANK (Mönch, Paladin oder Todesritter)

- 5 HEALER (1x Priester / 1x Schamane / 1x Paladin / 1x Mönch / …)

- div. DPS (alle Klassen außer Dämonenjäger, Priester)

 

*ERFOLGE:*

- Der Ewige Palast (NORMAL) | (8/8) Abyssalkommandantin Sivara, Schwarzwasserungetüm, Azsharas Glanz, Lady Aschenwind, Orgozoa, Der Hofstaat der Königin, Za’qul, Königin Azshara

- Der Ewige Palast (HEROISCH) | (8/8) Abyssalkommandantin Sivara, Schwarzwasserungetüm, Königin Azshara

 

Konnten wir euer Interesse wecken?

Wollt Ihr Teil einer tollen Gemeinschaft werden?

 

Dann stehen euch in Game/B-Net

 

*- Lasondo | Gildenmeister | B-Net: Lichkönig#210336*

*- Jhazuu | Gildenleitung | B-Net: trix#2457*

 

immer gerne zur Verfügung.

 

Bis dahin viel Spaß und wir sehen uns.

 

Liebe Grüße

 

Die Gildenleitung


----------

